# Gainward GTX 470 + Accelero xtreme plus - Rechner startet nicht mehr



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

wie der Titel schon sagt, ich habe ein riesen Problem:
Ich habe den Accelero Plus mit dem 003-Kit nach anleitung verbaut, doch nun startet der rechner nicht mehr!

Ich habe probiert die lüfter direkt an der graka zu verkabeln und auch die lüfter extern anzusteuern, über den mitgelieferten adapter, doch nichts tut sich...

habe schon andere pci-e steckplätze ausprobiert, aber immernoch keine besserung. Die beiden PCI-Stromversorgungen waren auch immer dran!
muß ich ggf wieder schreiben reinschrauben,gibt`s da eventuell einen sicherheitsschalter oder so?

ohne graka startet der rechner ohne probleme!
^^der rechner lief aber vorher ohne probleme mit der gtx, so würde ich einen fehler des netzteils fast ausschließen!

Habe ich vielleicht irgendetwas übersehen? wollte den originalen lüfter jetzt eigentlich nicht wieder montieren... 

Bitte helft mir!

MfG Basti


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. November 2010)

Es könnte sein dass du die Karte beim Umbau beschädigt hast, hol dir doch mal eine andere die sicher funktioniert und probier es nochmal, wenn die nicht funktioniert ist der PCI-e Anschluss beschädigt


----------



## Ruhrpott (13. November 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen, mit einer anderen Karte testen.

Oder vielleicht den Kühler von der 470er noch mal demontieren und gucken ob nicht vielleicht wirklich was beschädigt wurde.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

so, ersteinmal vielen dank für die antworten 

ja also ich habe jetzt mal meine alte 5770 pcs+ ausprobiert, diese funktioniert tadellos, habe auch beide pci-e-stecker ausprobiert, an denen scheint es auch nicht zu liegen.

ja nun werde ich mal den originalkühler mal wieder raufbauen und schauen, was dann passiert!

asso, "rechner startet nicht" heißt, dass er gar nicht erst darauf reagiert, wenn ich denn An/Aus-Knopf betätige!
Verdammt, nicht dass ich die Graka geschafft habe...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

so, habe jetzt den originalen kühler wieder moniert und siehe da, der rechner startet wieder...

nun aber meine Frage - woran liegt das???

sind auf der karte eventeull doch einige sicherheitskontakte vorhanden, so dass sie nur mit dem originallüfter funktioniert?


----------



## SGT Sykes (13. November 2010)

nö hab auch die von Gainward und den Kühler seit gestern drauf, bei mir funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, haste vielleicht den Heatsink auf den Spannungswandlern zu fest angeschraubt der liegt nähmlich nur bei einer Bohrung richtig auf und an den andern beiden isst ein hohlraum und es ist vielleicht möglich wenn man diese beiden zu fest zieht der Kühlkörper einen Fehlkontakt verursacht, iss halt nur ne Theorie, da es mir bei der Montage aufgefallen ist, hier mal ein pic dazu:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

der heatsink berührt doch aber gar nicht die platte?

ich habe die unteren beiden schrauben etwas mehr angezogen, da... ja wie soll ich sagen... die eine obere schraube ist kopflos  hielt aber trotzdem ganz gut und war fest!

meinst du wirklich, dass es daran gelegen haben könnte? da hat doch im endeffekt nur das wlp drauf gedrückt?

werde mich morgen dann noch dran setzen und nochmal umbauen


----------



## SGT Sykes (13. November 2010)

also ich hab bei mir abstandshalter aus gummi dzwischen gesetzt nur prophylaktisch, aber kannst ja einfach mal eine viertel umdrehung lockerer machen und wieder testen.

sonst fällt mir jetzt auch nix ein außer das die karte mit dem Kühler zu schwer ist und keinen richtigen kontakt zum Slot mehr hat.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

also der kontakt zum slot ist genauso gut wie vorher auch, habe ja auch mal den rechner gestartet mit heatsink und dem angeschlossenen originalkühler (der nur daneben hing) -> ging auch nicht...

ich hab mir aber mal die wlp genauer angeschaut, das kleinere wlp hat ein kleines loch, direkt an der ecke wo der spawa saß, nicht dass der spawa kontakt mit dem heatsink hatte und das deswegen nicht funktionierte... naja, werde mich morgen nochmal dran machen 

wie sind denn jetzt die temps bei dir?


----------



## SGT Sykes (13. November 2010)

Idle kühle 28°C und beim zocken so um die 50°C also ich würd sagen mehr kann man mit Luft nicht machen


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. November 2010)

woow, da will ich auch hin 
und dazu wohl noch flüsterleise, ja!?


----------



## SGT Sykes (14. November 2010)

joa hatte vorher den Gelid Icy Vison drauf der war wesentlich lauter
und brauchte wegen nur 2 Lüftern mehr Drehzahl um sie genau so kühl zu halten.

Der Arctic iss einfach der Hammer


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (14. November 2010)

ja also der heatsink lag wohl wirklich ein wenig auf. unter dem HS befinden sich recht hohe, aber dennoch kleine, Kondensatoren, da wurde dann wohl der stromkreis geschlossen und der PC startete nicht mehr, nun läuft aber alles bestens - im *Idle 30°C* und unter *last (Furmark) max 55°* und es ist endlich leise 

ALSO : besondere Vorsicht bei der Montage des Heatsink!

so also vielen dank an die Helfer, das Problem ist nun glücklicherweise gelöst


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (15. November 2010)

Was mir jetzt aber aufgefallen ist, dass der Rechner jetzt piept gleich nach dem Einschalten, hat das irgendwas zu sagen? Es klingt so wie ein 2-sekündiger Dauerton!
Vorher hat er es nicht gemacht (als noch der alte Kühler drauf war). Im Bios habe ich nichts verstellt.

Sin die Tonfolgen für Fehlercodes immer klar und deutlich zu hören oder eher etwas verwaschen, so dass ich mich auch verhört haben könnte und es kein dauerton ist!?

Es läuft aber alles perfekt soweit, naja okay, gestern ist mir der rechner nach 3-stündigem Starcraft 2 stehen geblieben mit einem Standbild und einem standbild und einem kräftigen soundknarzen, hatte aber auch meine NB frisch Übertakten, habe es aber wieder rückgängig gemacht!


----------



## SGT Sykes (17. November 2010)

Joa das scheint wohl von den Lüftern zu kommen, wenn sie anlaufen, dass scheint normal zu sein iss bei mir auch so.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. November 2010)

ah okay... beim genaueren hinhören könnte es auch als quitschen durchgehen 

okay, bin da jedenfalls erstmal beruhigt! Danke für die Aussage


----------



## XeQfaN (9. Dezember 2010)

Servus, andere Frage an euch... mir ist aufgefallen seid dem ich den Accelero drauf habe ist es da wo das luft loch ist und der Spawükühler ist richtig heiss °°!!! 70 Grad laut therometer bei euch auch so ? 

Der Chip selber etc ist kühl


----------



## Vorax (9. Dezember 2010)

was mich auch grad interressiert ist, dass ich gelesen hab das es iwie kagge is den Accelero zu installieren wenn man 2 DVI anschlüsse übereinander hat, nicht wie bei den ganzen @ stock karten 

stimmt das?denn bei meiner palit gtx 470 is das nämlich so^^

und ich hatte eigentlich schon vor den kühler iwann zu tauschen!

greetz


----------



## XeQfaN (10. Dezember 2010)

schick mir mal bei bedarf nen bild von deiner karte und ich messe mal nach


----------



## Vorax (10. Dezember 2010)

die da isses

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 470 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe


----------



## XeQfaN (11. Dezember 2010)

Deine Karte ist ja gar kein Referenzdi. da weiss ich nicht wie das mit de Spawü Kühler dann ist.
Ich würde deine lieber so lassen. 

Mit dem oberen DVI ausgang könntest du vielleicht hin kommen. würden sich aber vielleicht leicht küssen.


----------



## SGT Sykes (11. Dezember 2010)

Ne der SpaWa Heatsink passt ganz sicher nicht, sieht man schon an den Bohrungen wenn man die pics der rückseite anschaut, die haben ne ganz andere anordnung und der Hauptkühler stört bestimmt auch bei meiner Gainward sind die Heatpipes ganz nah am hinteren Blech und wenn da zwei DVI Ausgänge ubereinander wären würd das glaub ich nicht passen.

zu den Bohrungen und der anordnung der Spawas hier 2 pics das erste ist referenz design und das zweite palit ist, zwar die 465 aber die sind ja bis auf den speicher gleich:


----------



## XeQfaN (12. Dezember 2010)

Kurz das wird nichts


----------



## Vorax (12. Dezember 2010)

sprich ohne ref. design krieg ich keinen besseren lüfter drauf...

ders nämlich nicht soooo der hit


----------



## SGT Sykes (12. Dezember 2010)

Könntest vielleicht versuchen die Plastikabdeckung inkl. Lüfter zu entfernen und zwei 92er bzw. 120er Lüfter auf den Kühler zu bauen etwa mit hitzebeständigem silikon, hat glaub ich hier im Forum schon einer mit na GTX 260 gemacht.


----------

